# Do Hashirama and Tobirama have Genjutsu immunity



## Troyse22 (Mar 13, 2017)

Title.

When Madara and Hashirama fought in VOTE Madara clearly didn't consider it an option to place him under genjutsu, the same can be said for Tobirama vs Izuna.

Do you guys think these two have some form of genjutsu immunity that can even resist MS, EMS or Rinnegan Genjutsu? Or Itachis Tsukuyomi?


----------



## Android (Mar 13, 2017)

No , nothing implys they have Genjutsu immunity just because they're Hashi and Tobirama .
They just know how to avoid it .
Tobirama being a teleporter - just like Minato - makes it easier for him .
Unlike Kisame for example who gets one shotted by Itachis Genjutsu cause he desn't have any sort of method to avoid LoS .

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Dislike 1


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 13, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> No , nothing implys they have Genjutsu immunity just because they're Hashi and Tobirama .
> They just know how to avoid it .
> Tobirama being a teleporter - just like Minato - makes it easier for him .




Yeah, but Hashirama has looked into Madaras eyes a few times, the one I'm thinking of off the top of my head besides VOTE is at the Uchiha tablets.



GuidingThunder said:


> Unlike Kisame for example who gets one shotted by Itachis Genjutsu cause he desn't have any sort of method to avoid LoS .



I'm not sure how Kisame is relevant when talking about Hashirama and Tobiramas *possible* resistance to Sharingan genjutsu.

I'm not trying to apply "they're Hashirama and Tobirama so they win" logic, I'm just trying to see what the BD thinks about their potential genjutsu or lack thereof.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 13, 2017)

No.


----------



## Bonly (Mar 13, 2017)

We only saw the end of Tobi vs Izuna so we can't say whether Izuna thought it was an option or not and Madara didn't do alot of things against Hashi at VoTE but that doesn't mean Hashi is fireproof for example. Anyway no they are not immune to Genjutsu, I doubt anyone is immune Genjutsu except maybe someone like Konan or Suigetsu, people with jutsu that gets rid of body part(s). Either Hashi and Tobi were good at getting out of the Genjutsu they got planned in or Madara+Izuna didn't put them in a Genjutsu often if at all

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Android (Mar 13, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> the one I'm thinking of off the top of my head besides VOTE is at the Uchiha tablets.


Not this shit again , they weren't fighting , it was an era of peace , Hashi had nothing to worry about .


----------



## UchihaX28 (Mar 13, 2017)

They do not have genjutsu immunity per se, but they have the means to escape it completely. Hashirama even without Senjutsu had no concerns of battling EMS Madara directly in CQC and never showed instances where he had struggled against Madara's genjutsu. Likewise, Tobirama managed to defeat MS Izuna without collapsing from genjutsu and continued to battle SM Madara where the Rinnegan (and presumably) was used under duress in order to defeat Tobirama decisively despite being weaker as an Edo Tensei. Both are impervious to Sharingan Genjutsu simply because they've shown the means to escape it even against the most supreme Sharingan users.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 13, 2017)

Bonly said:


> I doubt anyone is immune Genjutsu except maybe someone like Konan or Suigetsu


 


Sakura > itachi.

Reactions: Dislike 1


----------



## Android (Mar 13, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Sakura

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## t0xeus (Mar 13, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Title.
> 
> When Madara and Hashirama fought in VOTE Madara clearly didn't consider it an option to place him under genjutsu, the same can be said for Tobirama vs Izuna.
> 
> Do you guys think these two have some form of genjutsu immunity that can even resist MS, EMS or Rinnegan Genjutsu? Or Itachis Tsukuyomi?


No, they aren't.

Madara&Izuna aren't just proficient in it enough for it to be a problem against such versatile fighters like Tobirama&Hashirama.


----------



## Trojan (Mar 13, 2017)

Didn't @Troyse22 say Obito held back (or was it PIS, CIS, plot shield...etc) against Minato because he did not use Genjutsu?
Well, maybe Asspulldara and Izuna did not use Genjutsu as well, you know?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 13, 2017)

Nope however 
Like all manga a More powerful opponent can ignore the attacks of a weaker opponent 
No one is immune to genjutsu 
However C wouldn't beat kisame despite his lack of genjutsu defence and being unable to counter kurenai genjutsu 

One can infer the level of the opponent allows them to troll jutsu of a weaker one


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 13, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Yeah, but Hashirama has looked into Madaras eyes a few times, the one I'm thinking of off the top of my head besides VOTE is at the Uchiha tablets.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Slight bias not to assume Minato has possible immunity though considering obito didn't use genjutsu either 

Just saying


----------



## Kyu (Mar 13, 2017)

Or they could've y'know... taken precautions _to not get caught _in the first place. Yes, those exists.

Madara himself felt he had to forcefully stop a distracted Ay from moving to establish direct eye contact. Trapping the Senju bros., who've combated the sharingan since they were in diapers, is probably more trouble than it's worth for every Uchiha outside of exceptionally talented genjutsu practitioners such as Itachi & Rinnegan Sasuke.

If generic Sharingan genjutsu were so easy to cast on high-level kage, then Fugaku or part 1 Kakashi would be placing Minato in an illusion before he prepared to spread out his kunai.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sapherosth (Mar 13, 2017)

Madara isn't a prominent genjutsu user to begin with. The only one who is is Shisui/Itachi who have their MS technique dedicated to genjutsu.


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 13, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> Madara isn't a prominent genjutsu user to begin with. The only one who is is Shisui/Itachi who have their MS technique dedicated to genjutsu.



this is true, however we are still saying prominent or not if genjutsu was so easy as hey i have made eye contact with you then madara would be 1 shotting hashirama. i mean who doesnt make eye contact with someone they are fighting 

though on that statement onoki did tell the alliance to not look into madara eyes for fear of his genjutsu so that would imply though he did not use it as often as itachi he still could use it and was rather very good with it 

for plot reasons and what kishi has never demonstrated genjutsu GG being such an easy thing. otherwise basic uchiha would be kage level, since sharingan genjutsu isnt somethign overly special[i.e all uchiha with sharingan should be capable of casting genjutsu with their sharingan as per chiyo statement of dealing with uchiha generally]


----------



## Sapherosth (Mar 13, 2017)

Icegaze said:


> this is true, however we are still saying prominent or not if genjutsu was so easy as hey i have made eye contact with you then madara would be 1 shotting hashirama. i mean who doesnt make eye contact with someone they are fighting
> 
> though on that statement onoki did tell the alliance to not look into madara eyes for fear of his genjutsu so that would imply though he did not use it as often as itachi he still could use it and was rather very good with it
> 
> for plot reasons and what kishi has never demonstrated genjutsu GG being such an easy thing. otherwise basic uchiha would be kage level, since sharingan genjutsu isnt somethign overly special[i.e all uchiha with sharingan should be capable of casting genjutsu with their sharingan as per chiyo statement of dealing with uchiha generally]





1 v 1 against an Uchiha always flee reputation came from their genjutsu prowess entirely. Safe to say genjutsu GG was a common occurrence. Kage level shinobi's most likely have prior knowledge and to a certain extent some ability to avoid it. However, that doesn't mean the Uchiha doesn't have ways of forcing eye contacts. Sharingan in general was something special even in Uchiha clan because not everyone has it.


----------



## Android (Mar 13, 2017)

Funny how people who aren't a prominent genjutsu users have the best Genjutsu feats in the Manga


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 13, 2017)

Nope they just haven't faced anyone that was uniquely efficient with it sure Izuna had MS and madara well.. no explanation needed was great with sharingan but it wasn't part of their Arsenal probably.

If they were to face someone such as Itachi who is highly effectient and skilled with genjutsu they'd probably fall or be affected by it. Tobirama at least, now things such as koto is a for sure lock and it doesn't really matter to be honest who you are.

So no they aren't immune.


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Mar 13, 2017)

Nah hashirama and obito don't have immunity but I'll say they have high resistance seeing as madara implied hashirama could kill him anytime he wanted so obviously a mere sharigan genjutsu isn't going to do him in


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 13, 2017)

GoldGournetChef said:


> Nah hashirama and obito don't have immunity but I'll say they have high resistance seeing as madara implied hashirama could kill him anytime he wanted so obviously a mere sharigan genjutsu isn't going to do him in




Obito???


----------



## GoldGournetChef (Mar 13, 2017)

La presagio said:


> Obito???


Hmmm
Could've sworn I wrote tobirama

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Icegaze (Mar 13, 2017)

Sapherosth said:


> 1 v 1 against an Uchiha always flee reputation came from their genjutsu prowess entirely. Safe to say genjutsu GG was a common occurrence. Kage level shinobi's most likely have prior knowledge and to a certain extent some ability to avoid it. However, that doesn't mean the Uchiha doesn't have ways of forcing eye contacts. Sharingan in general was something special even in Uchiha clan because not everyone has it.



So considering you believe basic genjutsu can Gg kage level why isn't every uchiha above kage level
But normally in arguments you say Mr x or Y hasn't shown genjutsu defence so itachi pawns him with it 

Why the change of tune 
Why the sudden they have counters to sharingan genjutsu yet when itachi uses it these counters fly out the window ? 

I mean it must be because even after catching someone it doesn't put them down
Or catching them isn't that easy

I mean imagine standard fodder uchiha rapping Minato

Going strictly by rep though is also false Minato has rep such as blink and you miss him killing 50 people


----------



## WorldsStrongest (Mar 13, 2017)

GoldGournetChef said:


> Hmmm
> Could've sworn I wrote tobirama


Well to be fair...

You could call them both Tobi and the name would be applicable either way

So i get the confusion lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Trojan (Mar 13, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Funny how people who aren't a prominent genjutsu users have the best Genjutsu feats in the Manga


meh, people say this type of nonsense just to cover for itachi's ass really. Being fan-favourite and all. 

Asspulldara used Genjutsu to control Kurama and fight Hashi with it.
When he first came back as an ET, he used Genjutsu on the fodder
Against the Gokage, he used it on A. 
When he became the Juubi's host, he used Genjutsu on the entire population except for around 10 people?

likewise with Obito.
He used Genjutsu on Kurama, Yagura, the 6 Bijuus, Kakashi...etc

But of course, if we were to take that as "They couldn't put X and Y in Genjutsu" which will in turn decrease itachi's ranking to where
he belongs, that is prohibited.


----------



## Android (Mar 13, 2017)

Hussain said:


> meh, people say this type of nonsense just to cover for itachi's ass really. Being fan-favourite and all.
> 
> Asspulldara used Genjutsu to control Kurama and fight Hashi with it.
> When he first came back as an ET, he used Genjutsu on the fodder
> ...


Couldn't agree more , but ......


Hussain said:


> the 6 Bijuus


Outer path is not Genjutsu


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Mar 13, 2017)

No...but they could be considered some of the few select shinobi who would be able to deal with genjutsu easily

Hashirama is well Hashirama so yea....
Tobirama....Just look at his entire arsenal. It trolls the MS Uchiha techs. We know speed is an advantage over genjutsu as it's harder to land aka FTG. Shadow clones we have seen troll genjutus users...Sensing is also another way to avoid genjutus and Tobirama is arguably one of the best in this catergory without any outside help.

Plus they grew up fighting genjutsu users there entire life...


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 13, 2017)

Complete_Ownage said:


> Hashirama is well Hashirama so yea....



@GuidingThunder

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Android (Mar 13, 2017)

Complete_Ownage said:


> Hashirama is well Hashirama so yea....


Not an argument .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sapherosth (Mar 13, 2017)

Icegaze said:


> So considering you believe basic genjutsu can Gg kage level why isn't every uchiha above kage level
> But normally in arguments you say Mr x or Y hasn't shown genjutsu defence so itachi pawns him with it
> 
> Why the change of tune
> ...




-Snip-

Just because 1 person has the capability to use genjutsu doesn't mean they're good at it. Are you trying to say a 10 yr old with 3 Tomoe can beat a kage just because he can use genjutsu? Kakashi has 3 Tomoe too and has some genjutsu capability. Has he ever used it against a kage level opponent?  Fuck no. Do you know why? It isn't his style nor is he as good as someone like Itachi.

Itachi is one of the only two characters in the manga who specialises in genjutsu. It makes sense that his genjutsu tactics and techniques would be superior than the average Uchiha and everybody else when it comes to genjutsu. You don't fucking compare fodder medic nins to Tsunade in medical jutsu do you?


-Snip-

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 13, 2017)

I don't think they do.

Though, I'd think potentially Naruto using Kurama's chakra and SM at the same time (potentially SPSM) might be immune since Nagato showed in that state, Naruto's chakra can't be disrupted. 
Genjutsu works by disrupting chakra, so if it can't disrupt chakra...


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 13, 2017)

Icegaze said:


> Jump off a bridge



inb4 the ban.

Finally!



Sapherosth said:


> Are you trying to say a 10 yr old with 3 Tomoe can beat a kage just because he can use genjutsu



Based on feats, if they try using Jiraiya's method, they get negged


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 13, 2017)

I'm gonna ruffle a few feathers, but the fact that Madara has Susanoo meant he had Tsukuyomi and it wasn't useful against Hashirama. 



Sapherosth said:


> Are you stupid or what?
> 
> Just because 1 person has the capability to use genjutsu doesn't mean they're good at it. Are you trying to say a 10 yr old with 3 Tomoe can beat a kage just because he can use genjutsu? Kakashi has 3 Tomoe too and has some genjutsu capability. Has he ever used it against a kage level opponent?  Fuck no. Do you know why? It isn't his style nor is he as good as someone like Itachi.
> 
> ...



Really, Itachi specialises in Genjutsu. Gee golly, I guess the manga lied when it said he was an all-rounder!

Itachi at best is what an elite Uchiha was. What made him stand out was how talented he was otherwise and how young he was when he acquired said talent.


----------



## Sapherosth (Mar 13, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> inb4 the ban.
> 
> Finally!
> 
> ...




Based on feats, the 10 year old may potentially win. After all, Itachi defeated Orochimaru when he was 11, according to the numbers. ck


----------



## Sapherosth (Mar 13, 2017)

Icegaze said:


> What a childish fool
> Won't even entertain someone who pisses himself during an argument
> Jump off a bridge





Click disagree and then run away....


Typical


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 13, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I'm gonna ruffle a few feathers, but the fact that Madara has Susanoo meant he had Tsukuyomi and it wasn't useful against Hashirama.



Sasuke had Susanoo, are you willing to bet Sasuke had Tsukuyomi 



Sapherosth said:


> Based on feats, the 10 year old may potentially win. After all, *Itachi defeated Orochimaru when he was 11*



@HandfullofNaruto is

Reactions: Funny 1 | Winner 1


----------



## icemaster143 (Mar 13, 2017)

Ive always though that there is a power component o the resistance that never got fleshed out.

Orochimaru WAS actually casually breaking Itachi's binding genjutsu and later went on to do the same against Sasuke's binding Genjutsu.

Danzou might have broken out of Sasuke's MS genjutsu I'm not really sure about that confrontation.

Anyway I always felt that the Stronger the target the stronger the genjutsu had to be to be effective and not be dispelled and that run of the mill genjutsu is ineffective against a strong target. Sort of like what happened with Obito and Ino's body swap technique.


----------



## Ishmael (Mar 13, 2017)

Any human character in the verse can be caught in it and depending on the level of efficiency the character has with the genjutsu they have potential to put down the character with it so yes... hashi and tobirama can be caught and potentially beaten with it imo


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Mar 14, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Sasuke had Susanoo, are you willing to bet Sasuke had Tsukuyomi



Let's see. 

Sasuke actually used Tsukuyomi on Bee, then Amaterasu then we get told he has Susanoo. He pretty much learnt how to recompose Enton after obtaining Susanoo and the databook confirmed that too.

So we've got Sasuke obtaining Kagutsuchi _*after *_he used Susanoo. I'll leave the rest for you to figure out.


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 14, 2017)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Let's see.
> 
> Sasuke actually used Tsukuyomi on Bee, then Amaterasu then we get told he has Susanoo. He pretty much learnt how to recompose Enton after obtaining Susanoo and the databook confirmed that too.
> 
> So we've got Sasuke obtaining Kagutsuchi _*after *_he used Susanoo. I'll leave the rest for you to figure out.



And here I thought cancer was the rapid growth of undying cells.

But there it is, in text

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## theRonin (Mar 14, 2017)

Madara not catching Hashirama in a genjutsu is the same as saying Sasuke never caught Naruto in a genjutsu. But Naruto had kurama to bake him out of it, while Hashirama was on his own. 

Tbh, both Maddy and Sasuke wanted to defeat their rival using power alone. Hence Madara used kurama and Sasuke used the biju. 

As far as tobirama is concerned, I agree with @GuidingThunder 

Tobirama was the fastest Shinobi' of his era, too fast to get an eye contact.


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 14, 2017)

theBeginning said:


> Madara not catching Hashirama in a genjutsu is the same as saying Sasuke never caught Naruto in a genjutsu. But Naruto had kurama to bake him out of it, while Hashirama was on his own.
> 
> Tbh, both Maddy and Sasuke wanted to defeat their rival using power alone. Hence Madara used kurama and Sasuke used the biju.
> 
> ...



Not fast enough to avoid this


----------



## Android (Mar 14, 2017)

Troyse22 said:


> Not fast enough to avoid this


Yeah , SM Rinnegan Madara with Rinbo .
Not too many people can handle that


----------



## Troyse22 (Mar 14, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Yeah , SM Rinnegan Madara with Rinbo .
> Not too many people can handle that



Tobirama underestimated the Uchiha's....again


----------



## Android (Mar 14, 2017)

Complete_Ownage said:


> The emoticons would be the most annoying thing recently. New generation of posters...Troy, Thunder, Hussain annoy the fuck out of me with the spam. Wish the mods would just ban them all together or have an option to not display them
> 
> They probably have more emoticons in one post then I have used over years lol


So the more emoticons we use the more annoyed you get 
Alright then


----------



## Azula (Mar 14, 2017)

Many seem to be finding it a hard pill to swallow that Genjutsu has long since stopped being a match winner.

Itachi lucked out by facing many who were too below his level or over confident and not because he is special.
Whereas Sasuke and Madara had to fight too many who had counters to Genjutsu.

Itachi-Sasuke-Madara have more or less the same fighting style.

1) First comes Taijitsu/Weapons/Elemental attacks.
*2) Then comes Genjutsu, they try to cast Genjutsu.*
However with Kage-level ninjas they simply don't get defeated by Genjutsu because they have counters.
3) And because of this uchihas are forced to move onto other MS Techs.

See Itachi vs Naruto/Bee.
Started off with Taijutsu, then shuriken+fireball, and only then he casted Genjutsu on Bee (which was broken in any case).

See Sasuke vs Raikage.
Sasuke rushes in with chidori-katana, and then he tries to Genjutsu Raikage. But Raikage trolls Genjutsu because he is too fast for it.

Putting Itachi in Sasuke's place wouldn't be any help.

See Madara vs Gaara/Oonoki.
Madara starts with Katon jutsu, kills few fodders with sword- Gaara blocks him, he uses Genjutsu.
But Oonoki nor any other Kages get caught in Genjutsu because avoiding eye contact also works.

Again putting Itachi in Madara's place wouldn't be any help.

Even no-MS kakashi trolled his Genjutsu with something as basic as a Kage bunshin.

His Genjutsus are more creative and all that but in the end Itachi has the same limitations with regard to Genjutsu that other uchiha have.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Blu-ray (Mar 14, 2017)

It always goes to shit when I'm asleep.

Anyway. They're not immune, but skilled in not getting caught in the first place. Plus they should be more than skilled enough to break generic 3 tomoe genjutsu cast by run of the mill Uchiha if by some miracle they were caught.


----------



## Complete_Ownage (Mar 14, 2017)

I have always pictured Izuna fighting more like Itachi as Sasuke fights similar to Madara


----------



## Muah (Mar 14, 2017)

All it takes to break Genjutsu is chakara control. Just because Naruto and orochimaru suck at it doesnt mean every character is incapable of it. Hashi and Tobirama were top class shinobi that fought constantly every single day. They could dispell genjutsu as soon as they felt their chakara being disrupted. There is also other ways to handle genjutsu. 

It was a visual jutsu until Itachi LOL pointed it at people.


----------



## Ryuzaki (Mar 14, 2017)

It was likely harder to put them in genjutsu because they had techniques (long range, hiraishin) that just make it difficult even for adept genjutsu users to ensnare. Moreover, assuming they might be caught, Hashirama trying to get a kill shot on any of them would be ridiculously difficult.


Blu-ray said:


> It always goes to shit when I'm asleep.
> 
> Anyway. They're not immune, but skilled in not getting caught in the first place. Plus they should be more than skilled enough to break generic 3 tomoe genjutsu cast by run of the mill Uchiha if by some miracle they were caught.


Ain't that the truth


----------



## Skilatry (Mar 14, 2017)

Obviously not, no character is immune to an entire jutsu category.


----------



## Android (Mar 14, 2017)

Skilatry said:


> no character is immune to an entire jutsu category.


Juubi Jins are immune to Ninjutu and Genjutsu .
Just saying .


----------



## Skilatry (Mar 14, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Juubi Jins are immune to Ninjutu and Genjutsu .
> Just saying .



Hashirama and Tobirama aren't Jewbi jins.


----------



## Android (Mar 14, 2017)

Skilatry said:


> Hashirama and Tobirama aren't Jewbi jins.


Who said they were ? you just said that no character is immune to any jutsu category ?.


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 14, 2017)

Nah, no one in this manga got total genjutsu immunity. Even perfect Jins need their bijuu to actually break the illusion.

Hashi and Tobirama likely handled it via Hirashin, avoiding eye contact(mastered due to many battles with Uchihas), Kage bunshins and possibly the Bringer of Darkness jutsu.

Hashi with his huge chakra might also break free potentially from many genjutsus by amping his chakra.


----------



## Android (Mar 14, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Nah, no one in this manga got total genjutsu immunity


Kaguya , SO6P , JJ Madara , JJ Obito ?


----------



## Trojan (Mar 14, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Juubi Jins are immune to Ninjutu and Genjutsu .
> Just saying .


How do you know that? 

What are they going to do against Frog Song?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Android (Mar 14, 2017)

Hussain said:


> How do you know that?


They have the ultimate Body power (Juubi Jins + RSM)  + Eye power (Rinnegan + Rinne Sharingan)  .


Hussain said:


> What are they going to do against Frog Song?


Laugh at it


----------



## Trojan (Mar 14, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> They have the ultimate Body power (Juubi Jins + RSM)  + Eye power (Rinnegan + Rinne Sharingan)  .
> 
> Laugh at it



Dojutsu does not protect you from sound Genjutsu. 

How are they going to laugh at it? Frog Song has Senjutsu in it, and it completely separate the brain from the body. 
What are their bodies going to do without brains?


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 14, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Kaguya , SO6P , JJ Madara , JJ Obito ?



Was it stated in the manga or the DB that they have a genjutsu immunity?

They are just so powerful that none of the good guys(well just Sasuke since Naruto does not use genjustu and everyone else with genjutsu is way weaker or one of the guys you mentioned) got a genjutsu that could work on them. Though MAYBE Sasuke's Rinnegan genjutsu could have worked on Juubito. Maaaybe Madara too. Even if just for a short while like against Danzou at least. 

It often comes down to power level so a character who is in the same league or above can genjutsu his peers or inferiors. JJ Madara and Kaguya could have genjutsu'd RSM Naruto with MT most lilkely despite Naruto's enormous power at that point. Or how Toneri genjutsu'd Naruto. Sasuke himself got immunity to MT but I dunno if he could resist a different potential genjutsu from Rinne Sharingan Madara or Kaguya.


----------



## Skilatry (Mar 14, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> Who said they were ? you just said that no character is immune to any jutsu category ?.



Well obviously I'm referring to non-transcendent (Rikudo) characters..


----------



## Android (Mar 14, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Dojutsu does not protect you from sound Genjutsu.
> 
> How are they going to laugh at it? Frog Song has Senjutsu in it, and it completely separate the brain from the body.
> What are their bodies going to do without brains?


Alright Hussain , you got me there , Frog Song can defeat Kaguya , or a Juubi Jinchuuriki .There you go 


Arles Celes said:


> Was it stated in the manga or the DB that they have a genjutsu immunity?


No , but rather a simple usage of logic ? They are immune to MT which is the most powerful Genjutsu in the manga .And they have the ultimate body power + eye power .


----------



## Arles Celes (Mar 14, 2017)

GuidingThunder said:


> No , but rather a simple usage of logic ? They are immune to MT which is the most powerful Genjutsu in the manga .And they have the ultimate body power + eye power .



Eh, Sasuke had the 2nd ultimate eyes(EMS) and still was caught by Kabuto's song based genjutsu. Naruto got the ultimate body power and was still caught by Toneri's genjutsu.

Madara, Juubito and Kaguya got the Rinnegan so they are immune to MT due to that. But lets say that Kaguya would have used a sound genjutsu herself which would be empowered by her great power. Would Juubito or Juudara just shrug it off?


----------



## Android (Mar 14, 2017)

Arles Celes said:


> Eh, Sasuke had the 2nd ultimate eyes(EMS) and still was caught by Kabuto's song based genjutsu. Naruto got the ultimate body power and was still caught by Toneri's genjutsu.


Err , no , it's the combination of the two things ? 


Arles Celes said:


> Madara, Juubito and Kaguya got the Rinnegan so they are immune to MT due to that. But lets say that Kaguya would have used a sound genjutsu herself which would be empowered by her great power. Would Juubito or Juudara just shrug it off?


No idea lol , i don't think so really .


----------



## Ryuzaki (Mar 14, 2017)

Hussain said:


> Dojutsu does not protect you from sound Genjutsu.
> 
> How are they going to laugh at it? Frog Song has Senjutsu in it, and it completely separate the brain from the body.
> What are their bodies going to do without brains?


This and taijutsu are probably the only ways to engage rikoudo characters, also assuming the latter they have top tier physical stats like Gai.


----------



## solid-soul (Mar 15, 2017)

genjustu cant work on god op, hashima was  immune, same for his little bratha.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Baroxio (Mar 15, 2017)

Muah said:


> All it takes to break Genjutsu is chakara control. Just because Naruto *and orochimaru* suck at it doesnt mean every character is incapable of it. Hashi and Tobirama were top class shinobi that fought constantly every single day. They could dispell genjutsu as soon as they felt their chakara being disrupted. There is also other ways to handle genjutsu.
> 
> It was a visual jutsu until Itachi LOL pointed it at people.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Sapherosth (Mar 16, 2017)

Baroxio said:


>




Oro sucks at genjutsu because he was trolled by one of the best genjutsu user in the manga. Confirmed.


----------



## uchihakil (Mar 16, 2017)

I think they (the uchiha's) want to beat their rivals with pure power, kind of how sasuke fights naruto, not to mention they are not as dependant on genjutsu but immunity? no the senju bros aint immune (the only immunity is having a bijuu within them which they dont)


----------

